# Laser printer for casting



## hanau (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyone use a laser printer for printing the labels for blanks? I have a ink jet but the ink gets expensive and usually dries out before I get a chance to use the ink.I don't make many blanks so thinking a laser will be better.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Aug 22, 2020)

Not sure if it's what you are asking, I have printed water decals with a laser printer, the paper to buy is special for laser printer (different than for inkjet printer). Works fine but don't forget to seal the decal before applying it.


----------



## hanau (Aug 22, 2020)

Trying to figure out which laser will be good for printing blanks, figure some work better than others. I usually get labels from online blanks when i do print them.


----------



## showcaser (Aug 22, 2020)

I have an HP Inkjet. I use their Instant ink program.  https://store.hp.com/us/en/cv/instantink   I've found it's the cheapest way to print. I haven't had to buy a cartridge in a couple of years. I pay like $6 a month. We print lots of shipping labels.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes.  There is special waterproof paper from Online Labels you can use for printing labels for casting.  Try the OL340 - Waterproof Polyester Laser.


----------

